# In Need of Support



## rcb118 (Mar 11, 2002)

Anyone have any suggestions for explaining how IBS to others? Here's my situation...my boyfriend who is very caring most of the time...just told me he's tired of having to put up with this all time. It's not easy for me either!!!! Wish I could just put him in my shoes for a minute so he could understand. Or any other of my close friends and fam. for that matter. It just seems so hard to get the message through that this is real and not fun! Anyone else have these probs? Any advice?


----------



## Krispy (Jul 19, 2002)

Hi RCBWhen you open up the main page on the bottom there is a brochure that explains IBS to people who do not have IBS. I printed it out and am planning to give it to some people who I have a hard time explaining it to. Check it out, it is so helpful.Kris


----------



## rcb118 (Mar 11, 2002)

Thanks Krispers. I think I'll do just that.


----------

